# Recommend a detailer in Kent



## saabfan

A colleague at work lives in Ashford and is looking for a detailer that can do paint correction and apply a ceramic coating to his 2 year old Mazda (it's new to him). Any recommendations? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38

K.D.S. In Gillingham they are supporters of this forum.


----------

